# 17 lt RS head unit outputs



## Orangepeelmobile (Jan 9, 2018)

No, it does not. I ran 9 wire to the trunk and my amp has high level inputs


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

Dang, I hoped it did because there is a factory option for an amplifier, but it must hook up differently 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

